# Someone tie my hands behind my back!



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Just got our Safeway ad for the week. 

Whole chickens are 0.79$ a lb and we get 10% off for the next 3 weeks!!! So 0.69$ a lb! I love whole chickens!

Someone take my wallet and hide it from me!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

NOOO....DO IT! DO IT! DO IT! DO IT! DO IT! DO IT! DO IT! DO IT! DO IT! DO IT!

There ya go!!:biggrin:
(I just got an email that a store around here has beef ribs for 0.99 when you buy 10lbs or more AND their chicken leg quarters are only 0.79/lbs...Im SOOOOO tempted!!!LOL)


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Far out... I'd give my first born child for prices like that here... Haha


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> NOOO....DO IT! DO IT! DO IT! DO IT! DO IT! DO IT! DO IT! DO IT! DO IT! DO IT!
> 
> There ya go!!:biggrin:
> (I just got an email that a store around here has beef ribs for 0.99 when you buy 10lbs or more AND their chicken leg quarters are only 0.79/lbs...Im SOOOOO tempted!!!LOL)


My store is having a BOGO deal on meat right now. Didnt you see my freezer? It's FULL...maybe I could pack a few chickens on the top "human" shelf...

Chicken leg quarters were 0.69$ a lb at safwwah last week. I got 16 packs! And 4 "rain checks" lol. 

Oh Drews gonna kill me


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

To give you a price comparison, my supermarket has whole chickens on sale for the equivalent of $2.25/lb... That's the REDUCED price... Australian meat prices suck!!!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> My store is having a BOGO deal on meat right now. Didnt you see my freezer? It's FULL...maybe I could pack a few chickens on the top "human" shelf...
> 
> Chicken leg quarters were 0.69$ a lb at safwwah last week. I got 16 packs! And 4 "rain checks" lol.
> 
> Oh Drews gonna kill me


Sounds like its "new freezer" time with all that money you are saving on the baby's food!!! Dnd if Drew gets mad just tell him its a better option then one of your friends does...."Hey babe, with all this money we are saving on the food for the boys...we could TOTALLY afford another dog!!!"LOL :lol: 
(Not that Im saying I would know at all how Dixi got here or anything!!!! LOL :laugh


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Sounds like its "new freezer" time with all that money you are saving on the baby's food!!! Dnd if Drew gets mad just tell him its a better option then one of your friends does...."Hey babe, with all this money we are saving on the food for the boys...we could TOTALLY afford another dog!!!"LOL :lol:
> (Not that Im saying I would know at all how Dixi got here or anything!!!! LOL :laugh


HECK no we are not getting another dog no matter how much we save! 

Sprocket isn't feeling well right now so I can't imagine worrying about another pup.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> To give you a price comparison, my supermarket has whole chickens on sale for the equivalent of $2.25/lb... That's the REDUCED price... Australian meat prices suck!!!


aww I love Australia! Too bad the meat is so pricey! I definitely couldn't afford PMR if that was the case.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I gotta stop by Safeway and load up on the chickens for te cats. How do you get the extra 10%?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

werecatrising said:


> I gotta stop by Safeway and load up on the chickens for te cats. How do you get the extra 10%?


We got a thing in the mail for Drew to sign up for a Safeway card. It gave him 10% off for the next month and some free items like eggs, lettuce and 5$ off a 25$ purchase of RR beef.


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

Vons in So Cal (our version of Safeway - same company) has whole Foster Farms chickens on sale this week (starting tomorrow) for .69/lb. (club card price). Limit 3.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

That's a great price. Maybe if you butcher the chicken you can squees it into corner of your doggie freezer. I never freeze whole chicken because they waste space. We are holding out for turkey so I need to empty out at least one shelf of my packed freezer!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Liz said:


> That's a great price. Maybe if you butcher the chicken you can squees it into corner of your doggie freezer. I never freeze whole chicken because they waste space. We are holding out for turkey so I need to empty out at least one shelf of my packed freezer!


Exactly what I like to do. I made the mistake of freezing whole ones before. That was stupid lol


----------



## emric (Oct 24, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Just got our Safeway ad for the week.
> 
> Whole chickens are 0.79$ a lb and we get 10% off for the next 3 weeks!!! So 0.69$ a lb! I love whole chickens!
> 
> Someone take my wallet and hide it from me!



Wow..Just purchased chicken leg quarters for $1.20 a pound.. :-( I wish I could get prices like that!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> aww I love Australia! Too bad the meat is so pricey! I definitely couldn't afford PMR if that was the case.


Luckily I only have one dog haha

But if I really think about it, Australia has a higher cost of living in most aspects than the US (groceries, electric and petrol prices are huge, and rising every day), but I'm fairly sure we also have a higher average wage (or, put another way, our national minimum wage is a lot more than in the US). So I guess if I worked out what meat costs as a percentage of my income, it may be similar to the US...

At least, thats what I'm telling myself, so I don't get so mad every time I buy turkey necks at $2/lb lol


ETA: According to my googling skills, the federal minimum wage p/hr in the US is $7.25 (and many states have a minimum wage higher than this, around $8), whereas the national minimum wage in Australia p/hr is $15.51, so there's a bit of a difference lol. Though I would assume US is like Aus in that most people are paid a fair bit more than that minimum wage (I'd sooner be unemployed than work full time for $15.51 p/hr haha you make close to that in government handouts!). There's my justification for my ridiculous meat prices... hopefully it helps me sleep at night :lol:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

emric said:


> Wow..Just purchased chicken leg quarters for $1.20 a pound.. :-( I wish I could get prices like that!


Your day will come! You just gotta keep an eye open


----------



## kennyk (Sep 17, 2011)

JayJayisme said:


> Vons in So Cal (our version of Safeway - same company) has whole Foster Farms chickens on sale this week (starting tomorrow) for .69/lb. (club card price). Limit 3.


Last time they had this for sale I stocked UP! I live 2 blocks away from Vons and bought three every day till the sale ended also... I have to admit I ate half of them hehe..


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Sprocket said:


> Just got our Safeway ad for the week.
> 
> Whole chickens are 0.79$ a lb and we get 10% off for the next 3 weeks!!! So 0.69$ a lb! I love whole chickens!
> 
> Someone take my wallet and hide it from me!


go out to your freezer and check out your chicken liver wall LOL


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Since none of you were kind enough to tied me up and since I HAD to go to the store anyway...

I got 8...and some pork...and some fixings for human dinner


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

emric said:


> Wow..Just purchased chicken leg quarters for $1.20 a pound.. :-( I wish I could get prices like that!


$1.20!!! Holy moly that's expensive! I was so mad when wegmans upped their chicken leg quarters from $0.49 to $0.59 per lb...


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

lauren43 said:


> $1.20!!! Holy moly that's expensive! I was so mad when wegmans upped their chicken leg quarters from $0.49 to $0.59 per lb...


The ones I see around here vary from 0.99$ to 1.29$


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

grrr I got home and found a torn bag on the floor in the living room. Turns out Mikey helped himself to dinner. All I can say is at least he grabbed the right one! 

Sprockets bag was torn open and empty too. I can't tell if he ate any though. I'm sure he got a bite of something. Damn dogs!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

lauren43 said:


> $1.20!!! Holy moly that's expensive! I was so mad when wegmans upped their chicken leg quarters from $0.49 to $0.59 per lb...


Try $2.07/lb from my supermarket... haha. And they are NEVER on sale :frown:


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> grrr I got home and found a torn bag on the floor in the living room. Turns out Mikey helped himself to dinner. All I can say is at least he grabbed the right one!
> 
> Sprockets bag was torn open and empty too. I can't tell if he ate any though. I'm sure he got a bite of something. Damn dogs!


Haha got yourself some counter surfers huh? Need to defrost in the fridge next time :tongue: or a container on top of the fridge haha


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> Haha got yourself some counter surfers huh? Need to defrost in the fridge next time :tongue: or a container on top of the fridge haha



He has always been a sneaky sneaky dog. Stole a steak off the stove the first week I had him.

Sprocket is too small to reach up there :tongue:

I'm just glad they didn't get into Gunners 2 lb meal. Defrosting in the fridge is on the list!


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

You guys in the US get amazing meat prices. Whole chickens are about $3/lb here, lean ground beef is on for $2/lb right now its usually 3.99/lb , chicken backs are .75/lb


----------



## HappyPuppy (Sep 26, 2011)

Just don't do what I did, which was to by 55 lbs of meat IN ONE DAY that ALL needed to be cut up/divided.... The first hour was kinda fun... but after that, it was a LOT of work.... LOL I'm still overflowed into the human freezer and want to buy some frozen human food stuffs today - making room should be interesting!!!

Actually - it occurred to me that some of you with a 'pack' prolly order more than that!?! LOL << ETA (again) I didn't read all replies - my comment is just on OP.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Sep 26, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> The ones I see around here vary from 0.99$ to 1.29$


Are you carefully watching every ad cycle at multiple stores? I don't buy when chicken is at a dollar/lb - at least once every two months, I see it from .59-.79 and stock up.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

HappyPuppy said:


> Just don't do what I did, which was to by 55 lbs of meat IN ONE DAY that ALL needed to be cut up/divided.... The first hour was kinda fun... but after that, it was a LOT of work.... LOL I'm still overflowed into the human freezer and want to buy some frozen human food stuffs today - making room should be interesting!!!
> 
> Actually - it occurred to me that some of you with a 'pack' prolly order more than that!?! LOL << ETA (again) I didn't read all replies - my comment is just on OP.


I don't mind cutting up tons of meat. Its really fun actually  I just put pandora on and rock out! I usually buy meat in 50 lb loads. Right now my freezer is packed so no more for a while (unless its a really good deal)



HappyPuppy said:


> Are you carefully watching every ad cycle at multiple stores? I don't buy when chicken is at a dollar/lb - at least once every two months, I see it from .59-.79 and stock up.


Yep, I watch everything, look online, when I have a day off or time to kill I cruise by the discount stores and see what they have. I won't buy it over $0.89 a lb and usually cheaper.

I work in a grocery store but its rather higher end so I don't buy much from them. I do have the butchers check prices for me though and I always look at what they have every time I walk to the bathroom! LOL


----------

